# New computer spec...is it good?



## WhatIf (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi!

I don't know a large amount about computers and i am definately not a computer wizard with my abilities being limited.
I would just like to share my spec of my computer with all of you and would like to hear what you think of it, giving me tips, suggestions or even problems i may encounter with this design.

Here goes: 

Motherboard - Asus P5K - E/WiFi - AP
Chip - Intel Quad Core Q6600 2.4 GHZ
Ram - Corsair memory 4GB kit 2 x 2GB
Case - Dabs Value BLACK WIZARD CASE 600W + 25CM LED FAN SIDE PANEL
DVD Writer - LG ELECTRONICS 22X DVD WITH Light Scribe
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 
Maxtor DiamondMax 22 500GB 7200 RPM S300 32 MB Cache 3.5

Well that is it, your assistance would be extremely appreciated quickly, as i may have a week time gap to modify any parts.

Thank you

Danyal Rahemtulla

(WhatIf)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

As a general spec, this doesn't really tell us about the things that might not work well... for example, which video card and which power supply have you chosen for the machine?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this section is for introductions moving you to the correct section
buy the case and psu as seperate items
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------

